

Show HN: 500 Years of Witnessed Meteors w/ d3.js - 1wheel
http://roadtolarissa.com/meteors/

======
cheerleader
Great work on this. It's easy to use and fun to play with. I spent more time
than I'd care to admit zooming in, panning around, and looking at all of the
different impact sites.

I also liked your write-up of the project:
<http://www.roadtolarissa.com/meteor-map/>

(The only small, minor, nitpicky thing I noticed was hovering over a new
impact site displayed the old one for a split second. You probably already
knew that though :)

